# What I currently have for my viewing/listening pleasures



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

*My display is a Samsung 50" 720p DLP HDTV
My heart of my system is the Onkyo TX-SR803 7.1 surround receiver (I currently have a 6.1 setup)
The speakers that I have for this setup are as follows:
Klipsch FR-82's for the mains
Klipsch RC-35 for the center
Klipsch RS-35's for the side surrounds and the rear center
Elemental Designs A2-300 12" powered sub
Series 3 HD TiVo
Samsung HD950 up-converting DVD/SACD player
Sony MXD-D3 Mini Disc recorder/CD player*


----------

